# Change homepage in safari



## James Clark (Nov 12, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the UNIX command for changing a users homepage?  Or even better, all users on a computer?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 12, 2008)

Quit Safari.



> defaults write com.apple.Safari HomePage http://www.someurl



This will change the homepage for currently logged in user to http://www.someurl or whereever you set it to.

If you need it for more than user, .. do you have only Mac OS X clients? It would probably be better to set some policy that dictates the page.


----------



## James Clark (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks, that's great.


----------



## Fire (Feb 27, 2009)

Just a warning... this doesn't seem to work in Safari <= 2.0.4


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 27, 2009)

Why would you still use Safari older than 2.0.4?


----------



## James Clark (Jul 16, 2009)

anyone know the the command for changing the homepage for firefox?


----------

